
Tips to improve PC performance in Windows 10 - known
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4002019/windows-10-improve-pc-performance
======
iamNumber4
A lesson I learned in life is to look a entire problem in a whole, and then
look for ways to sidestep the entire problem.

The root cause is windows 10. So the side step is to not use windows 10 to
avoid all the associated issues.

So I suggest installing Linux to have better performance on Your hardware.

------
bryanrasmussen
shouldn't that be tips to improve Windows 10 performance on PC?

------
Abdulloh
useless

